# Bucket List



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Here are my top three in no particular order: Backpack and explore Australia for a couple of months, go fly fishing for tarpon in Cuba, play a round of golf at St. Andrews, may be TPC Sawgrass, but that would be four. Visit the Mongkok fish market. Lol. Whats on your bucket list?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I am heading to HK for a few days. So where exactly in this Fish market?


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

In no particular order:
- African wildlife safari
- diving with Great White Sharks (in a VERY big cage  )
- visiting SE Asia
- hike to Everest base camp
- Attending a World Cup Soccer match

When I was 20, I took a 6 month backpacking tour of Western Europe. I want to recreate at least a portion of that with my sons when they are older.

So much to do, so little time...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Bucket List - Still To Do:

Do a cross country tour of Canada with my family - especially go to the Maritimes & eat lobster till I get sick of it.
Visit the Serengeti with my girls.
Eat at some of the crazy restaurants/diners & dives seen on the Food Network.
Watch my girls grow up, fall in love, get married & start their own families.
Learn to scuba dive.



Crossed off Bucket List - Done:

Tour Japan (6 weeks exchange program)
Hike the West Coast Trail
Go flying in small plane 
Climb Sulphur Mountain (Banff)
Play with pods of dolphins/porpoises


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

One thing I have had in the back of my mind for a few years now is to ride a motorcycle across canada, down the east coast, down through mexico, maybe down to south america but probably just across to baja, and then up the west coast back home.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow, where to start…..
No 1 definitely would be Egypt, then I want to see rest of the 7 wonders of the Ancient world
after that I want to go at least one country on each continent I haven't been to yet 
and travel through the USA - visit each state and biggest attractions in it
oh and have a nice custom build aquarium that will be like a wall separating living room and dining room (from floor to ceiling and at least 10' wide)


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Watch my girls grow up, fall in love, get married & start their own families.
> 
> Me too. Hope there are no broken hearts on the way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

-Backpack across Canada or USA.
-Learn to Scuba Dive
-Australia Trip
-Go scuba diving at reefs around the world
-Go on a fish collecting trip to South America.
-Japan

:]


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

gklaw said:


> I am heading to HK for a few days. So where exactly in this Fish market?


Its in Kowloon, stay away from Bird Street, we don't want you bringing back the avian flu. 

Anthony, I also want to do the Cross Canada thing and end up in the Maritimes, the lobster feast sounds delicious!


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

gklaw said:


> I am heading to HK for a few days. So where exactly in this Fish market?


It's between Mong kok and Prince Edward mtr stations. Be prepared to be shocked and saddened by how cheap things are over there.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

hlee72ca said:


> Anthony, I also want to do the Cross Canada thing and end up in the Maritimes, the lobster feast sounds delicious!


Roadtrip???

I may try to organize this cross-Canada trip next year while the girls are still small or else wait 4-5 years when I'm hopefully mortgage free.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Since I'm involved in setting up a Bucket List nano-reef for Jasper, I thought I would revive this old thread. I'm sure for many members who have read that thread or are donating to it, the idea of making up a personal "Bucket List" has popped into your heads. 

Please feel free to share your Bucket List. Maybe we can organize together to cross some mutual BL wishes off those lists.


----------

